# 11/18/19... Empty tag, but goal achieved!



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just wanted to share a story that happened over the youth gun weekend. My cousin wanted to take his two boys, 14 and 15, on their first ever deer hunt… They are very involved in sports so they have rarely had the time in past years to go hunting. this year is different, they actually had the chance to go. Both boys, as well as their father, were well-versed in firearms and safety… But my cousin did not want to try to chaperone both boys at the same time, so I was asked to join on the hunt ...I gladly accepted. we hunted his small 14 acre private plot in Southeast Ohio that backs up to Wayne national Forest . we were only able to hunt saturday evening and Sunday morning, ..Anyway, about 1PM Saturday afternoon I took the older boy up to the top of the ridge to a thicket and we set up a ground blind as I knew it was going to be a little bit difficult for him to sit still for 3-4 hours. the Saturday evening hunt came and went quickly,we saw a small group of turkeys approach the blind to within about 20 feet, which he thought was really cool , but that was about it for Saturdays action . Sunday morning we snuck up the hill onto the Ridgeline with headlamps and made it into the blind and got settled a good 30 minutes before legal light.. saw the same group of turkeys about 8 AM, and then around 8:30 AM a big doe appeared in the Thicket about 70 yards away... The kid was able to quietly put the gun up on some shooting sticks that I brought, and find the deer in the scope, however the positioning was off, he had a butt hole in his crosshairs .... I just told him to stay still, keep the deer in the scope, and wait for a broadside shot so he could see the vitals...The kid did a great job and never put his finger near the trigger, the big doe however, just walked off with nothing but her butt in his crosshairs. He lowered his rifle and I told him to just sit still and be quiet because there’s a good chance that doe may come back as we were hunting near a bedding area... sure enough, an hour later that doe circled all the way around and came up on our right within 40 yards ! we were able to get the gun up on the stix withiut getting busted..he knew not to put his finger on the trigger until he was ready for a clear shot… I could literally hear this kids heart beating through his jacket ... he was so pumped up, but again ,the doe turned around slowly and walked off with nothing but a rear end in the crosshairs. As the doe turned around, he lowered his rifle, but did not realize the deer still had herhead turned and looking at us…At 40 yrds.. She easily caught his movement and waved goodbye with a big white flag.
we waited a couple more hours with no more action, we slipped out of the blinds and snuck up to where the deer was standing when he saw the deer prints and poop ...We both took a seat on a wet log and watched the hillside as I took some time to explain deer movement, there keen sense of sight ,smell and hearing and bedding areas, and the importance of taking a clean killshot .. the kid just loved the conversation we had.. I made it a point to complement him on his gun safety knowledge, patted him on the back, shook his hand, and told him he did a great job… And as far as the deer’s position goes...there was just not much that either of us could’ve done about it. When we got back to the truck, he talked about it for the entire 2 Hour Drive home, and kept asking his dad when they were going to go again .

Anyway, here is the point of my story… Get them out, get them hunting… As awesome as being able to shoot that deer would have been…You don’t always necessarily have to bag a deer for them to have a terrific time and get them hooked on hunting ... Thanks for reading fellas, get your kids out there and involved!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> get your kids out there and involved!


 I couldn't agree more, get-em outdoors.
I really miss the youth season, turkey and deer, always enjoyed it more than actually hunting.
My granddaughter is only 3 but I'm already looking forward to the youth season in a few years.
Great story n thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you for taking time to take that kid out and mentor him on hunting. Glad he really enjoyed the experience. Get'em out, they are the future of our sport.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great story 9Left.
Thanks for taking that young man out and making memories. He'll never forget it.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great post. Thanks for sharing your story. 
If they’re in the woods, they’re not on a street corner. I know my love of the outdoors kept me from getting involved with the wrong kids more than once! He’ll never remember a video game like he will last weekend either!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice! Makes me excited for my boy!
He's only 6,so I have been taking him In the woods with a sling shot,lol he lovez it! I plan on taking him along on a squirrel hunt after deer gun season, can't wait!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Plain and simple..Job well done!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not always about the kill its just being out there to get them started


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Absolutely a great story and point well made. These lessons will stay with the kids forever.
As I type this, I'm in WV with my 2 kids and 6 grandkids. Even though none of them have either the time or interest in hunting I heard my son trying to point out some deer to some of the kids.
I heard him say "look for the horizonal back line of the deer among the vertical shapes of the trees...grandpa taught me that when I used to go hunting with him when I was your age". One by one I heard them saying "I see it, I see it"
Even though the desire to hunt isn't necessarily there, they all are avid outdoor types with hiking, fishing, kayaking ect.
And I will add some of my fondest memories while deer hunting are stories that didn't end with someone taking a deer.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Great story couldn’t agree with you guys more. It took a while for me to figure out that taking your kids hunting is one of the greatest things in the outdoors, way better than shooting a big buck yourself.
My son shot a doe Sunday morning, his first with a gun, second ever and it was one of the best times I’ve had in the woods. He was beside himself after the shot as early on in his hunting career he wasnt sure if he’d like it, killed his first with a crossbow and had second thoughts. But now that is all he talks about. All he wants to do now is go hunting and all I want to do is recreate the excitement he and I shared that day.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great stories and fun reading. I always looked forward to the youth season with my son. He is now 22 and still my hunting and fishing partner. The best times in the woods is always with him.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your boy Sauger!


----------

